# Tivo UPGRADE feature?



## RMGir (Mar 27, 2009)

I've seen some older posts about this, but I'm thinking of upgrading my Series 2 Tivo to an HD XL, and I'd love an automated way to transfer shows, season passes, and thumbs up/down info from the old tivo to the new tivo.

It looks like this feature is STILL not available, even though there are posts about it like 

(I can't post URL's yet, but it's thread 361152)

that date to 2 years ago.

Please TiVo??

If there's already a way to make this less painful, please let me know. My girlfriend has 100 season passes, so upgrading is daunting


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I just got my TiVo Series3 replaced because its HDD was failing and such a feature would have been sorely appreciated. I didn't have any hundred Season Passes, but I had about 50. Some were for long-ago cancelled shows, so I didn't recreate them, but nine were for shows in scheduled mid-season hiatus, so I couldn't recreate the Season Pass if I wanted to, since there were no instances of the show in the guide. There's a strong possibility that I won't notice when one or more of those shows come back and will miss episodes that I would have caught with my original Season Pass.

Replicating copy protected recordings would have to be done carefully, but both the CableCARD and DFAST licenses allow for a move operation where the original is "rendered unusable" when the copy is complete.

Something like connecting two TiVo's together with a USB cable, or having a sync operation for TiVo's on the same LAN (ala MRV) would be nice.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

I found that setting up a WishList was a good compromise to not miss the shows that haven't started yet. That ties in to another suggestion - the ability to create Season Passes for shows not airing in the next two weeks.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

A Season Pass requires a valid series ID from the schedule. Where are you going to get that for a show which isn't in the schedule?


----------

